# RIP Mark Hollis (Talk Talk)



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of the distinctive voice of 80s synthpop and later post-rock has gone silent for ever, aged only 64. RIP.

*It's my life
*

*Renee*


----------



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

He'll be remembered for the last 3 LPs he was involved in: Spirit of Eden(1988), Laughing Stock(1991) and Mark Hollis(1998). All masterpieces. What a loss for music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a lot of respect for Mark Hollis - not just because of his songwriting from _The Colour of Spring_ onwards, which was a genuine case of quality over quantity, but also for his Scott Walker-like determination not to allow the pound-of-flesh aspects of the music biz take over his life.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Was very sad to hear this. Spirit of Eden, Laughing Stock, and his Self-Titled solo album contain some of the most spiritually transcendent music I've ever heard. Shame he's gone. Would've loved to have had more material, but everything he did mattered.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I came to this subforum I've never visited before to make this thread. Mark Hollis is a real hero of mine in music, a great songwriter, a masterful creator of soundscapes, and this is a huge loss to the creative world. He did with two albums what thousands of post-rock/prog-rock/whatever-else bands have tried to do and failed. He had been for the most part retired for decades prior to this point but it's always something else when someone is forever silenced, as the OP has put it, by death. Rest in peace. I just heard about this today (I am very out of touch with the outside world) and I have been devastated.


----------

